#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Vloerbelasting ?

## rinus bakker

Ik vraag me af 
- of iemand ooit gehoord heeft meegemaakt dat een podiumbouwer vooraf een toelaatbare vloerbelasting heeft opgegeven, en zo ja hoeveel dat was?
- of er ooit mensen meegemaakt hebben dat er een podium (of prak) (gedeeltelijk) in elkaar zakte of onderuit dook .... bijvoorbeeld met een 'slingerende' PA-stack erop?

----------


## Staaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> - of er ooit mensen meegemaakt hebben dat er een podium (of prak) (gedeeltelijk) in elkaar zakte of onderuit dook .... bijvoorbeeld met een 'slingerende' PA-stack erop?



Inderdaad, heb ik al meegemaakt.  De podiumbouwer had het nodig gevonden om gewoon plankenvloer uit de tent te gebruiken al podiumvloer.  Deze delen waren niet uitwisselbaar met elkaar en tentenvloerelementen waren zo'n 10cm korter als de podiumelementen met als gevolg dat de uiteinden van de tentenvloerelementen niet steunden op de dragende podiumstructuur.
Het gevolg was dat de luidsprekerset van het podium viel toen we nog een statiefje met ergens wat PAR 64 eraan bijzetten.  
Het 'geluk' was dat er een of andere maloot van de organisatie bijna onder de luidsprekerset dook om deze tegen te houden.  Nog een groter geluk was het dat hij er niet onder is terecht gekomen maar dat hij de val van de geluidsset wel heeft gebroken.  Deze persoon heeft BTW zelf geen schade overgehouden aan dit incident.
Toen ik mijn beklag maakte bij de podiumbouwer-tentenleverancier werden mijn opmerkingen gewoon weggelachen.

----------


## Gast1401081

is wel handig als we olifanten in en showblok gebruiken op dat podium...
Ik heb verder al een paar keer een podium afgekeurd, wegens levensgevaarlijk. 
Op mijn verzoek om een verklaring van deugdelijkheid werd ook gelachen. Maar ik was die avond weer vroeg thuis.

----------


## rinus bakker

Komen we ze nog vaak tegen, de planken op die bierkratten?

----------


## jans

Ik veronderstel:
Net als stiegers zullen er voor podia ook gebruiksvoorschriften van de fabrikant zijn.
Indien podia door erkende bouwers worden gebouwd dan zullen deze op de hoogte zijn van deze voorschriften en zul je als gebruiker op moeten geven wat de te verwachten belasting is.
Indien het podium door leken wordt gebouwd, tja hopen dat het goed gaat?
Het is voor een leek natuurlijk moeilijk in te schatten of een podium aan de voorschriften voldoet. Ik heb onlangs voor mijn werk een cursus veiligheidsbeoordeling steigers gedaan, let wel ik ben nog geen inspecteur, en stond versteld van hetgeen ik niet wist over een stieger terwijl ik er toch regelmatig mee te maken had.
Ik denk dat dit met podia net zo is. Ze worden toch ook wel van steigermateriaal gebouwd of sla ik de (steiger)plank nu mis.

----------


## DidierB

Bij de collega's van All Stage staat er alleszins duidelijk in elke technische fiche (van een podium, jawel: zelfs van een mixtentje!) de maximale verdeelde belasting per m². Dit varieert tussen de 500 en 750 kg/m². Deze informatie is beschikbaar voor iedereen de ernaar vraagt. En iedereen met z'n hersenen op de juiste plaats checkt of de gebruikte materialen de te weerstane krachten aankunnen... Of is dit een vreemde redenering?

Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

*2jans*

 ... erkende bouwers ... 

erkend door wie of wat?
of bedoel je misschien de 'gekende' of 'bekende' bouwers?
en laat je daarmee automatisch de beunhazen, hobbyisten en prutsers buiten beeld?
Dat er heel wat algemene constructie- en gebruiksregels gelden voor steigers, wil nog niet zeggen dat men dat ook automatisch overneemt voor podia....
Dat is toch een totaal ander ding he? 
Ik heb in HET land van de "Normen, Standarten, Richtlinien, Vorschriften und Regel" ook mooie staaltjes gezien van geknoei, zelfs van goed bekend staande bedrijven die het 'NET FF' te druk hadden...
En dan is het maar goed dat er in het ontwerp wat veiligheid zit ingebouwd.... 

*2DidierB*,

 ....En iedereen met z'n hersenen op de juiste plaats checkt of de gebruikte materialen de te weerstane krachten aankunnen... 

Ik hoop toch niet dat je hiermee bedoeld dat de gebruiker eerst moet gaan testen wat de leverancier zegt te garanderen...
Dan is het hek van de dam! 
Moet een noise-boy eerst een 25% extra gewicht neerzetten voordat ie zijn PA gaat stacken?
en rigger eerst al zijn dakpunten gaan proefbelasten?
Of begrijp ik je nu verkeerd?

----------


## Lykle

Ha rinus,

Ik weet niet of dit ook in jouw categorie valt.Ik ben wel een keer met een kar vol met decor door de vloer van het podium van de grote zaal in de schouwburg in Groningen gegaan. Niet de hele kar welliswaar maar één wiel zat toch wel goed vast. De theatertechnici aldaar keken er niet erg van op. Met een stukje hout werd het meteen vakkundig gerepareerd.

Groeten,

Lykle

----------


## DidierB

Beste Rinus,

je begrijpt me helemaal verkeerd. Ik bedoel:

als je weet wat je mag heffen, dan moet je ook weten wat je effectief gaat heffen
"    "   "   "   "  "  hijsen   ""  "    "   "   "    "   "   "        "   hijsen
"    "   "   "   " vloer mag hebben, "" " " "  "    "    "  "   op die vloer gaat zetten.

en alles in omgekeerde richting ook.

Groeten,

Didier Beghin
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is mijns inziens een absolute voorwaarde voor alle werkzaamheden.
Als je weet dat je mag zaaien, dan moet je wel weten of je graszaad of lupine is je strooier hebt.... anders heb je volgend jaar geen voor voor de koeien.
Als je weet dat je brood gaat bakken, moet je wel weten of er zout of bloem in die grote baal zit.... anders rijst het voor geen meter en raak je het aan de straatstenen niet kwijt.
Als je niet weet wat je bij je hebt aan gewicht weet je ook nooit wat je aan je hijswerktuig krijgt te hangen.... en kan het dus met veel geraas naar beneden komen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Dacht voor onze layher vloeren een toegelaten belasting van 500 kg/ m², zal het eens opzoeken. Dit is standaard uiteraard, we hebben uiteraard al podiums gebouwd met max belastingen tot 4000 kg/ m².
Heb al wel regelmatig materiaal door praxen materiaal weten zakken (statieven met truss opgebouwd, te zware ampracks, dimmers), da's meteen ook de reden waarom wij deze niet gebruiken.

----------


## badboyscrew

Als ik een truss constructie op het podium zet controleer ik altijd wat de vloer belasting is ben al veel tegen gekomen van 100 kg tot 2500 kg per m2.

Heb regelmatig meegemaakt op studentenfeestjes dat mensen door podiumdelen zakken, die in de zaal staan als danspodium.
Het betrof hier wel altijd schaar podium delen.

----------


## rinus bakker

500kg/m². Klinkt niet zo gek. Maar weet je ook een toelaatbare 'puntlast'?
Iets als 20kg/cm². Want een forse flightcase of dolly staat op wielen van zeg 3cm breedte en met 1a2cm loopvlak. 
En 80-100kg wieldruk is echt geen uitzonderlijke waarde voor een kabelkist.
Juist die puntlasten blijken ook een bottleneck, zeker bij wielen met een hard loopvlak.
En tegen (hossende) studenten is niks bestand. Daardoor vallen soms zelf hele regeringen.

----------


## jans

Layer, is dat niet die steigerfabrikant.
Zo ja, dan is de maximale belasting afhankelijk van de slagmaat, en de hoeveelheid kortelingen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

slagmaat ? kortelingen ?
al onze podiums worden gebouwd met een minimum aantal diagonalen, en vloerliggers per aantal vakken.

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik heb het wel eens meegemaakt dat die prakken met kruislingse poten inzakte, en als een brancard weggevoert werd, nou die heb ik niet mer teruggezien, met PA e.d heb ik nog niet meegemaakt behalve die klassieke filmpjes van funniest homevideo's natuurlijk. En wat versta je allemaal onder podium, eentje waarbij een prak op 4 poten staat en goed vastgeschroeft, of 1 met allerlei poten en dwarsliggers, in het geval van de 1e, die kan zo'n beetje iedereen wel veilig in elkaar zetten, in geval van de 2e denk ik dat je toch wel eenige ervaring en verstand nodig hebt.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> 
> slagmaat ? kortelingen ?
> al onze podiums worden gebouwd met een minimum aantal diagonalen, en vloerliggers per aantal vakken.



Vloerliggers en kortelingen, zo noemt layer ze, zijn hetzelfde. Net zoals diagonalen en schoren hetzelfde zijn, nog te verdelen in langsschoren en kopschoren.
Een slag is een niveau van een stieger.Een stieger heeft altijd twee slagen, de grondslag en het 1e niveau.
Wat ik niet noemde maar zeker  heel belangrijk is de staanderafstand deze bepaalt mede de maximale vloerbelasting.
Let wel ik heb het over steigers van layer. Misschien het jij het over een ander product van layer.

----------


## rinus bakker

en met 'layer' bedoel je vast Layher.
http://www.Layher.nl
en
feitelijk is het Layher materiaal volgens mij alleen maar de modulaire constructiekomponent.
De vloerliggers en vloerplaten (en transam-liggers) zijn custom-made door de staging companie(s), als ik me niet vergis.

----------


## tomv

layher heeft ze zelf ook in de catalogus staan.
Tis fijn materiaal om eens iet anders mee te doen vind ik.

----------


## smmeij

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> Ik heb het wel eens meegemaakt dat die prakken met kruislingse poten inzakte, en als een brancard weggevoert werd, nou die heb ik niet mer teruggezien, met PA e.d heb ik nog niet meegemaakt behalve die klassieke filmpjes van funniest homevideo's natuurlijk. En wat versta je allemaal onder podium, eentje waarbij een prak op 4 poten staat en goed vastgeschroeft, of 1 met allerlei poten en dwarsliggers, in het geval van de 1e, die kan zo'n beetje iedereen wel veilig in elkaar zetten, in geval van de 2e denk ik dat je toch wel eenige ervaring en verstand nodig hebt.



En geloof me, als je die huurt komen ze zelfs nog naar benenden,

Hadden een feest en bij boels toen 12 delen van 1 bij gehuurt, waren podium delen die op iedere hoogte konden worden gesteld dmv de poot uitrekken en vastdraaien met de klem.
vervolgens alle delen aanmekaar maken...

Wij er lekker op springen, niks aan de hand.
Halverwege de avond komt de presentator op en die gaat toch op zn bek, bleek dat er verschillende delen gezakt waren.... [xx(]

Was de 1 en de laatste keer dat we die podiumdelen gehuurt hadden.

En als je de schaardelen neemt, als je er meerder aanmekaar zet wordt het al aardig student bestendig....

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> en met 'layer' bedoel je vast Layher.
> http://www.Layher.nl
> en
> feitelijk is het Layher materiaal volgens mij alleen maar de modulaire constructiekomponent.
> De vloerliggers en vloerplaten (en transam-liggers) zijn custom-made door de staging companie(s), als ik me niet vergis.



Transams (eigenlijk gewoon een soort van dubbele ligger) heeft layher idd standaard in hun pakket zitten. De vloerplaten, U-liggers en ontelbare speciale stukken zijn wel custom made (waarbij oa de U-liggers en de trussystemen, alsook de "arches" door stageco gepatenteerd zijn). Jammer genoeg wordt dit echter voortdurend door de meeste andere podiumbedrijven klakkeloos gekopieerd, maar dit is dan weer een volledig andere discussie....
Stageco vertrekt vanuit het "layher" steigermateriaal, maar vult dit verder aan met eigen onderdelen, waarbij wij nu zelfs een soort van geveerde podiumvloer in de verhuur hebben zitten (die nu gebruikt wordt voor riverdance).

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> en met 'layer' bedoel je vast Layher.
> http://www.Layher.nl
> en
> feitelijk is het Layher materiaal volgens mij alleen maar de modulaire constructiekomponent.
> De vloerliggers en vloerplaten (en transam-liggers) zijn custom-made door de staging companie(s), als ik me niet vergis.



Correct.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Kevin en Jans,

ik heb inmiddels ook eens zitten neuzen, en zie nu dat Layher nu zelf ook stage-decks heeft...
ze zijn er daar kennelijk nu ook achter dat er wel degelijk een markt in steekt... 
die rare entertainment jongens toch! 
wie had dat nou 25 jaar geleden kunnen bedenken.

En wat betreft de 'transams'... 
de naam doet vermoeden dat dit een _onderspannen ligger_ (een 'langeling'?) is 
die zijn oorsprong van over de grote plas heeft....
Tenslotte hebben ze in Italie 'truss' ook jarenlang met "Americana's" aangeduid. 

Welke op Layher gebaseerd/aansluitend truss-systeem hebben jullie bij Stageco gepatenteerd.
Layher had toch al sinds de oudheid ook vakwerkliggers?

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> Welke op Layher gebaseerd/aansluitend truss-systeem hebben jullie bij Stageco gepatenteerd.
> Layher had toch al sinds de oudheid ook vakwerkliggers?



oa U-liggers, liggers waar eenvoudigweg 2 U-vormen zijn opgelast om een ohuten balk in te bevestigen, om zodoende de vloer op te bevestigen. En uiteraard de micro-arch dakconstructies, die volledig op basis van layher frames worden gebouwd.
US steel tower systeem (ook meer info over te vinden op site www.stageco.com) is ook zo'n gepatenteerd systeem, maar heeft dan weer maar zijdelings iets met layher te maken, maar al onze "kleinere" standaard overdekte podia (tot 30 op 10 m) hebben ook dakconstructies die mee verwerkt zijn in layher materiaal (alweer gepatenteerd, maar 100% identiek gekopieerd door een aantal collega's, waarbij het grappige eraan is dat zij zelf een aantal laspunten en tussenspanten mee gekopieerd hebben, die geen enkele functie hebben maar puur en alleen bedoeld waren voor een bepaalde job hiermee vroeger).

terug on-topic, heb even opgezocht wat belastbaarheid is van onze layhervloer, opgebouwd met elke 50cm een aluminium steunligger of 60/120 balk en op de uiteindes een 60/120 balk met speciale vloerdecks, en dit bedraagt dus 750 kg/ m². puntlasten zijn d'r niet van bekend, maar puntlast van 250 kg lijkt me toch geen probleem te mogen zijn (ben vorige week nog met zo'n automatische palletshifter over podium gereden, en ding woog 1500 kg op 3 wieltjes, en dit ging toch nog vlotjes)

----------


## Siem

'k Heb vorige maand nog meegewerkt bij de podiumbouw voor Andre Rieu hier in Enschede. De podiumconstructie bestond geheel uit Layher steigermateriaal en was berekend op een kleine 300.000 kg verdeeld over 600 vierkante meter (heb de tekeningen wel ingezien, maar exacte getallen heb ik niet onthouden).
Het leuke was dat het podium precies boven de dubbeldeksparkeergarage (capaciteit 1700 auto's) onder het Van Heekplein was geplaatst. Bijgevoegd bij de tekeningen was een e-mail waarin een betrokken ambtenaar schreef dat het dak van de parkeergarage een draagvermogen van verkeersklasse 30, overeenkomend met 1000 kg/m², had.
Als echter met de heftruck over bepaalde plaatsen rond het podium werd gereden, trilde de vloer behoorlijk, zelfs zo dat we dachten dat het hele zaakje een of twee verdiepingen lager terecht zou komen(!) Naderhand zijn nog hele stukken plein opnieuw bestraat, maar 'k zou niet weten of er nog metingen aan het dak van de parkeergarage zijn verricht...

----------


## BAJ productions

wat ik zaterdag tegen kwam sloeg alles!

hooi balen als podium was gewoon 3 hoog op gestapelt. zit je ongeveer op 120 cm hoog een groot blok. heb hier niets op gezet behalve een mic. maar ja dat was teveel.

zijn veel van af gedonderd en tussen de balen klem komen te zitten.

vreemde boeren altijd!

----------


## rinus bakker

Heb je soms een showtje gedaan bij Benny Jolink thuis?
Had hij geen rijplaten om over die balen te leggen?
(1 voordeel: de bass-drum zal niet gaan schuiven....)

----------


## BAJ productions

nee was een feest van paar jarige jongen boeren. te voorthuizen.

kwamen wel aan lopen met een stuk zeil dat de bale bij elkaar moest houden!

----------


## rinus bakker

Enne ....
vertelden ze erbij wat de toelaatbare zeilbelasting was?

----------


## Pieter Faber

Volgens mij moet optreden op een hooipodium net zo iets als als optreden op een waterbed zijn... (al weet je dan de maximale belasting wel :Big Grin: ) Of waren het soms van die stevig in plastic ingepakte balen?

----------


## huub007

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jans_
> 
> Ik veronderstel:
> Net als stiegers zullen er voor podia ook gebruiksvoorschriften van de fabrikant zijn.
> Indien podia door erkende bouwers worden gebouwd dan zullen deze op de hoogte zijn van deze voorschriften en zul je als gebruiker op moeten geven wat de te verwachten belasting is.
> Indien het podium door leken wordt gebouwd, tja hopen dat het goed gaat?
> Het is voor een leek natuurlijk moeilijk in te schatten of een podium aan de voorschriften voldoet. Ik heb onlangs voor mijn werk een cursus veiligheidsbeoordeling steigers gedaan, let wel ik ben nog geen inspecteur, en stond versteld van hetgeen ik niet wist over een stieger terwijl ik er toch regelmatig mee te maken had.
> Ik denk dat dit met podia net zo is. Ze worden toch ook wel van steigermateriaal gebouwd of sla ik de (steiger)plank nu mis.



Ik werk sinds 30 jaar in de steigerbouw waarvan de laatste twee jaar ook met podia en tribune. Bij diverse metings met leverancier is mij duidelijk geworden dat podia en tribunes een heel andere materie is als bouw  steigers. De reden hiervoor is dat normale krachten in de bouw  statisch zijn. Bij podia en tribunes zijn deze statisch en dynamisch. Vloerbelastingen hebben allen betrekking op het statisch gedeelte. Bijvoorbeeld vloerdelen van een bij twee meter kunnen 4 personen dragen. Indien deze personen hardlopen en op op een vloerdeel abrupt zouden stoppen komen er niet alleen het gewicht van 4 personen op maar ook de zijdelings kracht van het stoppen. Naar mijn mening zijn tafels alsmeden schragen niet geschikt voor podia. Enerzijds kunnun zij de mogelijke dynamische kracht niet aan, en anderzijds zijn deze bij montage niet foolproof. Wat de vloerbelastingen aan gaat wordt in het algemeen in Nederland vloerbelastingen van de bouwverordening overgenomen, 5,0 kN/m2. 

Persoonlijk hanteer ik de duitse normen.  DIN 4112 ( tijdelijke constructies) §4.2.1.2. : Verticale belastingen.
Podia ;
-	vloeren, hellingbaan, trappen en andere toegangen  : 5,0 kN/m2

Tribune
-	vloeren, hellingbaan, trappen en andere toegangen  : 5,0 kN/m2
-	tribune met zitplaatsen: 5,0 kN/m2.
-	Staantribune : 7,5 kN/m2
-	Tribune trappen en alle toegangen : 7,5 kN/m2.

M.vr.gr.

Huub

----------


## Sandertje

maar dit zijn nog steeds niet de puntbelastingsnormen. Zoals rinus al had vermeld de wieldruk van een fligthcase kan behoorlijk toe nemen. Houden jullie bij het bouwen van podia's daar rekening mee. En word er hiervover ook wat gezegd in de bouwnormen.

----------


## Sandertje

Stel je bouwt een podium met overkapping, deze overkapping is echter te licht om iets aan te hangen. Je gaat dan met behulp van wind up statiefen de lucht in. Over het algemeen wegen deze zelf nogal veel, daarboven op komt nog het gewicht  van de constructie die er op ligt. En dan uitgaande van de pootjes van deze statiefen. Ik ben benieuwd wat hiervan de puntlast zal zijn. Ik denk namelijk nog veel hoger dan dat van een flightcase met zware inhoud. Word hier wel eens rekening mee gehouden.

----------


## huub007

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sandertje_
> 
> maar dit zijn nog steeds niet de puntbelastingsnormen. Zoals rinus al had vermeld de wieldruk van een fligthcase kan behoorlijk toe nemen. Houden jullie bij het bouwen van podia's daar rekening mee. En word er hiervover ook wat gezegd in de bouwnormen.



Over het algemeen kun je stellen dat puntbelasting gemiddeld is 200kg. Deze waarde is afhankelijk van soort afwerkvloer. Indien je deze op een vaste plaats wilt verhogen, doe het aan onderzijde door middel van stutten etc. Wil je tijdelijk gedeelte puntbelasting verhogen, is het mogelijk door midden van vloer extra toeleggen met bijv. underlaymentplaat.

----------


## Martin Hoegg

Hi together, the German fellow is back,

and today I will try to use my best english :Smile: 

Most German Podium producers test *one* single podium 1m high with 750Kg/m² plus 20% and the sideload with 10% by 750Kg/m². Pointload is 230Kg on 10cm x 10cm.

Problem is they only proof 1 podium. Connecting podiums together is different. 
All podiums are double prooved by the TÜV Germany. But last year a student from Berlin prooved again all typs of podium ( scissor, single leg, vario leg ). This was controlled by the TÜV. Only one plarform was good. All other brake down under 750Kg/m². The funny thing is that the TÜV together with the student prooved that in the past they prooved wrong. 
The most dangerous podiums are scissor and vario-leg podiums.


Layer as underconstruktion is good but if you use them in combination with standart platforms like bütec, same problem. 

The only platform-systems that are stronger are HOAC Systemzargen for theatres, Siccu staging ( if not using the honeycomb crab ) Nordic Staging ( they use multilple aluminium braces that supporting the wood ), Schnakenberg heavy duty line

About the single point load, the problem is the deck. You need a lightweight platform? Than you need 19mm Multiplex. But, this is not strong enough. More bracing to support the wood? Than it becomes to heavy. And more expensive. 


Have fun....

----------


## psshowsupport

Hoi Rinus en andere colega's

ben nieuw op het forum en heb alles even gelezen.
Ik kan julie wel vetellen dat layer i.s.m gigant , een podiumbouwer uit NL , een goed en eenvoudig podium hebben ontwikkeld met hoofd- koppel en sub liggers , dus niet met bubbel u-ligges en houten balken,als dit goed word gebouwd kan dat 700 Kg/m2 hebben.
Ik gebruik wel houten platen van 25mm ,de meeste bedrijven 18mm,als er licht of geluid op wordt geplaatst en wie wat bouwt waar mensen op-onder of langs staan moet wel wat gezond verstand gebruiken zowel met als zonder ervaring(ongevallen).

----------


## harold reurink

ik denk dat Martin Hoegg het aardig heeft omschreven en duidelijk is met zijn uitlatingen.
ook in dit forum wordt weer van alles gezegd gesuugereed en afgezeken.

Geachte heren en dames 
Er wordt veel gepraat en gezegd laat ik het anders stellen,waaraan moet en podium volgens jouw minimaal aan voldoen, dat veiligheid van jouw als gebruik maar toch ook veiligheid van de gasten zijn gegarandeerd.

Ik kan je wel een podium aanbieden van 10000 kg per m2 met een puntbelasting van 1000 kg per m2 cm alles hangt af wat wil jouw 
opdrachtgever er voor over heeft.

----------


## Gast1401081

Wel eens van het BouwBesluit gehoord?

daar maken ze hele korte metten met dit soort geintjes. 
moet je maar eens zoeken op google, "vloerbelasting bouwbesluit" 

wordt de gehele materie ineens stukken duidelijker.
NEN heeft er ook nog een aparte norm voor, volgens mij. 

En in die NEN wordt vaak gebruik gemaakt van het zinnetje : Voor het publiek toegankelijke ruimten."
Uit mijn kop moet alles minimaal 750kg, met een minimala vf van 1,5 kunnen hebben, =1125 kg/m2

----------


## stagehand

Kan iemand mij een link geven waar ik de NEN en de Din normen kan terug vinden  (liefst int nederlands)

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door psshowsupport_
> 
> Hoi Rinus en andere colega's
> 
> ben nieuw op het forum en heb alles even gelezen.
> Ik kan julie wel vetellen dat layer i.s.m gigant , een podiumbouwer uit NL , een goed en eenvoudig podium hebben ontwikkeld met hoofd- koppel en sub liggers , dus niet met bubbel u-ligges en houten balken,als dit goed word gebouwd kan dat 700 Kg/m2 hebben.
> Ik gebruik wel houten platen van 25mm ,de meeste bedrijven 18mm,als er licht of geluid op wordt geplaatst en wie wat bouwt waar mensen op-onder of langs staan moet wel wat gezond verstand gebruiken zowel met als zonder ervaring(ongevallen).



De hoofdreden dat er 18 mm decks gebruikt wordt door ons, is dat dit systeem voldoet voor 98% van onze klanten, en zoniet passen we dit uiteraard aan. Een 25 mm plaat voor standaard vloertjes is gewoon veel te zwaar om omhoog te sleuren in torentjes etc, waar meestal een max last van 100 a 200 kg gebruikt wordt.
We bouwden al podiums met een puntlast (15 op 15cm) van 4500 kg voor oa Robbie Williams en carmina burana, dus alles kan uiteraard.

Onze vloeren hebben trouwens een standaard belastbaarheid van 700-750 kg/m (afhankelijk van de onderbouw, screwjacks of wheeljacks), waarbij we uiteraard steeds gebruik hebben gemaakt van aluminium dwarsliggers (al sinds meer dan 20 jaar), de houten balken worden enkel gebruikt voor het vast schroeven van de decks. Het hierboven genoemd systeem gebruiken wij dus al al die tijd...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stagehand_
> 
> Kan iemand mij een link geven waar ik de NEN en de Din normen kan terug vinden  (liefst int nederlands)



en dan wordt het moeilijk om zo'n opmerking serieus te nemen....met het gevaar dat dit weer als afzieken gaat klinken, maar je broek ophalen moet je echt zelf kunnen, net zoals je handen wassen en met mes en vork eten.
DIN is Duits... denk je echt dat DIN de Duitse normen in allerlei obscure taaltjes gaat zitten vertalen. Twintig miljoen Nederlandstaligen is echt de moeite niet hoor, DIN in het Zweeds of Litouws of Grieks? Get serious. 
Engels vertalingen OK, maar Frans (of Italiaans of Spaans of Sloveens of Birmees) = tu peut ce oublier uh!
en voor de NEN normen dat is Nederlands (= TGB's van de Woningwet/Bouwbesluit) dus kun je het altijd eens proberen op www.nen.nl.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door harold reurink_
> Er wordt veel gepraat en gezegd laat ik het anders stellen,waaraan moet en podium volgens jouw minimaal aan voldoen, dat veiligheid van jouw als gebruik maar toch ook veiligheid van de gasten zijn gegarandeerd.



Beste Harold,

ik laat jouw opmerking over afziekern en zeuren voor jouw rekening (zoek nog eens wat van jouw eigen bijdrages op zou ik zeggen),
maar de vraag was of podiumbouwers altijd de belastbaarheid van tevoren opgeven.
De vraag was niet wat mesn zelf wel voldoende vond.
Takel en trussboeren moeten ook vooraf vertellen wat erme kan en hoe.

En er zijn teveel piassen in deze sector die maar wat aanklooien met bij wijze van spreken bierkratten en platen multiplex (of erger: spaanplaat) eroverheen.
En die opmerking is ook niet aan jou gericht. Dat zou je toch ook moeten snappen. 
Maar kwaliteit heeft een prijs (en veiligheid dus ook).
Als afnemers alléén voor de prijs gaan, kiezen ze dus eigenlijk vooral tegen de kwalititeit en tegen de veiligheid.
Voorlichting & informatie van de klant is de verplichting van de leverancier. Weten wat hij hij aan lasten wil plaatsen de plicht van de gebruiker. Want die moet zelf een RI&E doen.

----------


## harold reurink

he Rinus,

ik begrijp het wat je er mee bedoelt, maar zoals jij zeker weet meerdere dingen in de entertaiment werld worden extra belast, moet toch kunnen denkt men, het is toch een leuk feestje.
Als je het dan terug krijgt en je ziet dan wat er met de materialen is gebeurd en je vraagt dan hoe dit komt, krijg je dan als antwoord.

Eh, eh, ja kijk, eh, de uitvoerende artiesten nodigde zowat de gehele zaal uit van kom er lekker bij en dans met ons op grote hoogte, als je dan dat bouwt wat de opdrachtgever opgeeft een band met een tape act, en je voldoet dan aan de gevraagde eisen volgens Nen cq DIN norm, dan denk ik, ik hou er rekenschap mee dat er meer belastingen(dynamisch) kan plaatsvinden, veiligheid eerst.

Ik wil s.nachts rustig kunnen slapen, wanneer dit feestje plaats vindt.

m vr gr

harold

----------


## toetsenbennie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Komen we ze nog vaak tegen, de planken op die bierkratten?



Nou, laatst nog een podium gehad bestaande uit van die veilingbakken voor bloemen met daarop dikke multiplex.. was toch echt wel rete-stevig maar schrok wel ff toen het werd afgebouwd  :Smile:  (zag het toen pas)

----------


## rinus bakker

bloembakken en bierkratten beginnen allebei met een b.
belachelijk ook trouwens.

----------


## Marc Hendriks

Net als bij alle in den lande gebouwde constructies dient vooraf te worden berekend of de constructie voldoet (dus ook een podium, podium- overkapping of welke truss constructie dan ook). 
Hierbij dienen alle op de constructie inwerkende krachten te worden beschouwd. Je moet dus ondermeer rekening houden met: verticale belasting, horizontale belasting (bijvoorbeeld veroorzaakt door dansende personen of een rijdende auto), wind belasting etc... etc...
In Nederland wordt in het bouwbesluit geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen permanente bouwwerken en tijdelijke bouwwerken (art 1.13). Het bouwbesluit verwijst naar normen die gehanteerd dienen te worden. 
Wil een branche of een groep afwijken van een norm (kan niet van het bouwbesluit want dat is wet) dan kan dit middels NPR's NTA's of NEN normen. 
Podia behoren tot catagorie 12 van het bouwbesluit  "bouwwerken geen gebouw zijnde" De NEN 6702 (technische grondslag voor bouwconstructies
pag 57, tab 7 geeft cat.D aan voor hetzelfde)
Deze tabel zegt dat een podium een gelijkmatig verdeelde belasting van 500kg/m2 moet kunnen verdragen en een puntlast van 700kg op een oppervlak van 0.5x0.5 meter.

In Duitsland hebben ze als enig land in de wereld een norm voor tijdelijke bouwwerken. De DIN 4112 "Fliegede bauten" . Deze norm en ander normen voor bouwerken in DLD spreken niet over puntlasten voor podia of tribunen. De DIN 4112 geeft de volgende waardes:
350kg/m2, vloeren, trappen, ramps
500kg/m2  idem echter als er grote mensenmassa's te verwachten zijn
500kg/m2 voor tribunes met vaste zitplaatsen
750kg/m2 idem echter zonder vaste zitplaatsen
Voor alle gevallen geld dat 10% van de verticale belasting ook horizontaal moet kunnen worden opgevangen. De Last is statisch

De DIN 15920 "podestaren" verwijst naar allerhande podia toegepast in theaters en studio's maar geldt niet voor steigerkonstructies die hierin gebruikt!

In Engeland heeft het "ínstitute of structural engineers" een document opgesteld dat heet  'temporary demountable stuctures".
dit document spreek in hfdst. 10.2.3  van een belasting van 500kg/m2 statische last  en een punlast van 360kg op een oppervlak van 50x50mm voor een podium waarbij 5% van de vertical kracht ook in horizontale richting moet kunnen worden overgedragen.
Voor tribunes geven ze verschillende waardes voor horizontale belasting afhankelijk van de toepassing (9.3.2)

Verder hebben onze engelse vrienden nog een mooi document en dat heet 
"technical standards for entertainment places" waarin voor bijvoorbeeld theaters nog aparte belastingen worden opgegeven. evenals voor railingen etc.....

Voor de meeste podia zal de verdeelde belasting geen probleem vormen, echter de puntlasten wel.  Het handbook for Finnisch plywood geeft een goed idee wat er mogelijk is en welke doorbuiging er optreed.
de puntlasten die zij opgeven zijn op basis van een 50x50 vlak. Om aan de Engelse richtlijn te kunnen voldoen moet je ongeveer
21mm dikke plaat gebruiken (door en door berken fineer)

En dan te bedenken dat dit alleen nog maar over de belasting van de vloer gaat. Railingen windlasten etc..... het is er allemaal.

Er zijn ook eisen waar slechts zeer moeilijk aan te voldoen is. zo moet in nederland een railing voor podia, indien alg. toegankelijk 300kg/m1 kunnen weerstaan !!!!!!!!!!! succes

Om dit soort zaken te ondervangen zijn er inmiddels werkgroepen gestart bij het NEN om richtlijnen voor de entertainment branche op te stellen. Het is een kwestie van tijd en dan komende eerste richtlijnen eraan. Daarnaast is het een kwestie van geld. Het NEN is een private onderneming. Dit houdt in dat alle normen door het bedrijfsleven en andere belanghebbende worden gefinanciert. Niks geen overheid dus!!!!!

Kortom er is een heleboel informatie beschikbaar alleen waar vindt je het.

----------


## rinus bakker

Thnx Marc,
duidelijke taal.
En misschien ten overvloedde: in 1995 werd besloten om bij de Arbowet de arbobeleidsregels toe te voegemn, waarbij de vcerwijzing naar diverse normen werd ingevoerd om de criteria voor de wetshandhaving aan te tgeven. 
Een norm kreeg daarmee dus een wettelijk fundament, ook al zijn ze opgesteld op basis van vrijwilligheid.
Nu gaat dat allemaal weer op de schop en kan iedereen alles weer voor zichzelf gaan uitzoeken, De arbobeleidsregels noemen geen normen meer als richtlijn voor handhavingsmaatstaven.
Gewoon maar bommen gooien op Den Haag? 
Die regelgeef/handhaaf-knoeiers vragen advies over regels aan de SER. 
En ze flikkeren daarna iedereen weer terug in het diepe. 
Dus dan mogen ze zelf ook wel een paar metertjes zinken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Thnx Marc,
duidelijke taal.
En misschien ten overvloedde: in 1995 werd besloten om bij de Arbowet de arbobeleidsregels toe te voegemn, waarbij de vcerwijzing naar diverse normen werd ingevoerd om de criteria voor de wetshandhaving aan te tgeven. 
Een norm kreeg daarmee dus een wettelijk fundament, ook al zijn ze opgesteld op basis van vrijwilligheid.
Nu gaat dat allemaal weer op de schop en kan iedereen alles weer voor zichzelf gaan uitzoeken, De arbobeleidsregels noemen geen normen meer als richtlijn voor handhavingsmaatstaven.
Gewoon maar bommen gooien op Den Haag? 
Die regelgeef/handhaaf-knoeiers vragen advies over regels aan de SER. 
En ze flikkeren daarna iedereen weer terug in het diepe. 
Dus dan mogen ze zelf ook wel een paar metertjes zinken.

----------


## dally

ik heb gehoord dat schaar podia niet meer mogen ik heb laatst nog met een band gestaan die sprongen door de vloer was een latten vloer die ze ook in tenten gebruiken gelukkig bleven mijn ballet torens staan maar we maken in de efteling wel eens mee dat ze nog schaar podia's mee brengen die mogen ze daar niet meer gebruiken alleen maar met losse poten en dan aan elkaar bevestige door middel van klemmen of lijmtangen 

dus ook mijn vraag hoe zit dat nu mogen schaar podia nu of niet !!!???????????

dave

----------


## LJ_jacob

schoolfeest 2 jaar terug... er waren van die geschaarde podiumdelen ingehuurd, bij aankomst lagen er al een stuk of 10 borgpennen(van de 8 podiumdelen!) los en waarvan een aantal afgebroken of onmogelijk terugdraaibaar.... nadat er 3 van die podiumdelen-niet geod vastgezet- tijdens het feest zelf inzakte(gelukkig op z'n laagste stand) toch de volgende keer maar gewoon de podia met 4 poten gehuurd...

----------


## rinus bakker

2 dally,

doe eens even de moeite om dit onderwerp vanaf het begin door te lezen.....
dan lees vanzelf het antwoord op jouw vraag.

----------


## berolios

En toch blijft het moeilijk om te zeggen: "No show", als het podium gewoon niet voldoet...

Persoonlijk heb ik het nu twee keer meegemaakt dat het podium gewoon niet veilig was (beide keren in een feesttent trouwens), één keer hebben we het alternatief opgelost (ALP-jes niet op het podium, maar op de grond: gewoon gaten in podium geboord; daarbij nog extra 18mm multiplex op het podium laten leggen). Maar de andere keer zat er helaas niets anders op dan om te draaien. 

Die tweede keer is het uiteindelijk tot een schikking gekomen, vooral omdat de 'specialist' van de lokale gemeente het podium tóch goed had gekeurd. Deze 'specialist' heeft echter alleen gekeken naar het totale gewicht van onze truss-constructie en naar het (theoretische) draagvermogen van het podium, ook heeft hij enigzins aan puntbelastingen gerekend (maar dit alleen op de 'optimale punten', daar waar er direct onder de vloer ijzer zat.

De podiumboer aldaar had gedacht makkelijk Layher na te kunnen maken, maar in plaats van nette passende planken (mét propere ondersteuning) heeft hij doodleuk vloerplaten gebruikt (van het type: neem-zes-lange-planken-en-spijker-die-over-een-lengte-van-3-meter-op-drie-plaatsen-naast-elkaar). Deze platen pásten gewoon niet op zijn constructie, daarbij was de onderteuning met goede en passende balken ook verre van optimaal! 
An sich was de ijzer-contructie dus redelijk in orde (schots en scheef, maar wél stevig), hier heeft de gemeente-specialist dus ook mee gerekend (sukkel). De vloer was echter (zoals het zich al laat raden natuurlijk) een ware nachtmerrie, 'springplank' naast 'springplank' so-to-speak. Op sommige plaatsen kon je zelfs zonder erg veel moeite makkelijk een halve meter op en neer bouncen!

Na aankomst was het al snel duidelijk dat dit écht niet ging werken voor ons (de jongens van het licht hadden een redelijk ferme carré bij zich). Gaten in de vloer zagen om de liften op de grond te zetten was in dit geval iets moeilijker, omdat het een grote modderpoel was onder het podium, ook vond de organisatie dat geen goed idee (podium is toch prima?!). Daarbij kwam het ook nog eens dat de organisatie geen enkele aanstalte wilde maken het podium enigszins te verstevigen door de hele vloer met multiplex platen vol te leggen (in ieder geval weer een stuk steviger). Na lang bakkeleien was het ondertussen bijna 16:00 en was het gewoon al te laat om überhaupt de show nog te kunnen bouwen, ook was het het einde van de patstelling nog láng niet in zicht (ondertussen waren de betrokken boekingsagenten/managers alsmede wat advocaten ter plaatse). Op dat moment hebben we de ramp weer in de trailer gegooid en zijn we omgedraaid.

Persoonlijk denk ik dat we er bijna álles aan gedaan hebben om de show gewoon te draaien, maar het echt op de organisatie is stukgelopen. Ten eerste hadden zij onze rider gewoon niet gerespecteerd (effe ervan afgezien dat je geen enkele band op zo'n podium zou moeten laten spelen), daarnaast hebben zij elke acceptabele oplossing gewoon in de wind geslagen (waarom mag joost weten). 

In tegenstelling tot wat ieder normaal mens zou verwachten was het oordeel van de advocaat echter dat deze hele situatie er waarschijnlijk niet in zou resulteren dat de band bij de rechtbank in het gelijk zou worden gesteld. 

Op basis van deze analyse heeft het management in overleg met de band dan ook besloten een schikking te treffen, ook omdat ze dachten dat een evt. rechtszaak té veel negatieve publiciteit met zich mee zou brengen.

Waarom ik dit verhaal vertel: in mijn optiek moet er eerst iets ernstigs gebeuren voordat hier écht serieus naar gekeken wordt (mijnheer de 'onafhankelijke specialist van de gemeente'). Het voorkomen van ongelukken en het daadwerkelijk willen waarborgen van ieders veiligheid heeft dus in dit geval niet veel zoden aan de dijk gezet (de betrokken organisatie is het daaropvolgend jaar trouwens opgedoekt, zo heb ik begrepen).


p.s. Eerder genoemde voorvallen zijn al iets van een paar jaar terug (ik geloof '97/'98). Ik was destijds als 'podiumpikkie' betrokken bij een regio

----------

